# Urinalysis modifier?



## csruiz (Feb 21, 2011)

I was denied payment for a urinalysis that was done stating that it is "included in another procedure". The only other procedure was the office visit of 99213.  I called and was told that I needed a "modifier" and that it began 2011. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2011)

If the UA was performed for preventive services then you can append a 33 modifier otherwise it is inclusive to the office encounter.


----------

